# Ride No4 or Concept TMS



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had an 06/07 Ride No.4 161. It was light and agile, but a bit too stiff imo, and too easy to catch an edge. It was fast, but didn't feel stable at high speeds. I'd prob go with the new Timeless, especially if you loved the old ones.


----------

